# Need internal hard drive 1tb



## thegodofwar (Feb 12, 2017)

I want to buy hdd 1 tb around 4k. I saw great deals on md computers. Price apart which gives better long term reliability. Seagate or wd?  Also which has good and sensible customer care of two. I live in jharkhand. So nearest Metro is Kolkata. Please reply at earliest. I would do heavy gaming. I already have two hdd. One is 3 yrs old hgst 500gb other is Seagate 1tb.i hope i wont face problem if i attach third hdd. My mobo is gigabyte 78lmt-usb3.  Psu is antec vp 650p.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2017)

WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3700.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegodofwar (Feb 12, 2017)

I ordered wd blue from md computers.. But not sure about caviar part.. Price is also as quoted by u.. But word caviar was not mentioned


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2017)

thegodofwar said:


> I ordered wd blue from md computers.. But not sure about caviar part.. Price is also as quoted by u.. But word caviar was not mentioned


WD Caviar comes default. So don't worry.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------

